# Flammable refrigerant



## DOUG1111 (Apr 13, 2015)

About 2 years ago a lot of flammable refrigerant was being used!!! Still sold on-line 22a several brands- Please treat ALL systems like they have flammable gas. BE CAREFUL!! :furious:


----------



## Brainbucket (Mar 30, 2015)

I believe some brands, though not major brands, was propane or butane gas that was the product or the product dispersant. In other words they were using flammable gas as the refrigerant product and/or the product propellant. A lot of used car lots were using this. That's not good. Use the correct refrigerant for the correct application. I have a refrigerant identifier (auto) and flammable gas is an alert item on it.


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

DOUG1111 said:


> About 2 years ago a lot of flammable refrigerant was being used!!! Still sold on-line 22a several brands- Please treat ALL systems like they have flammable gas. BE CAREFUL!! :furious:


I'm guessing there's a little more to this story...Care to share?


----------



## mgp roofing (Aug 15, 2011)

Very dangerous stuff. I watched this incident unfold...from 20km away...my first thought was a A bomb! http://www.fire.org.nz/Media/News/2008/Pages/Tamahere-Icepak-Coolstore-report-released.html


----------



## briana26 (Sep 11, 2015)

That should not be used.


----------

